# Recommendations - Small Paint repair required Glasgow/ Coatbridge Area



## hotbaws (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi All,

One of the ladies in the office just came to me to advise she hit my parked car when driving out a parking space at our office :wall:

It's on a lease from Volvo and due to go back in 4 weeks as my lease is up so I need to get it sorted and I'm looking for an recommendations for smart repairs or local garages who can do it for me please rather than her putting it through insurance as it'll have an adverse effect on mines too? 

I live in Carnbroe ML5 so happy to travel along the M8 between Glasgow and Edinburgh if there is someone good if anyone can recommend a garage or a smart repair tech.

Cheers


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Some of that looks like it'll polish out. 

Have you checked your contract to see what the charges will be if you had it back like that? 

Some of the contracts the cost of certain repairs is less than you'll pay someone to do the job.

If the smart repair doesn't meet the standard on hand back you'll end up paying twice.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Protek and Steve Walker both in Bathgate have good names. 

I do agree that it'll probably be best to settle it without insurance. The woman will have her excess to pay, lose NCB and her insurance will go up. Some companies do put your cost up too even though it's no fault of your own. 

She was honest enough to come admit fault. Most people just drive off. I think it's fair to try and be as easy on her as possible.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I had a very similar repair done a couple of weeks ago and that was £140, which included touching up bonnet stone chips. 

Guy is in Ayr so not much use to you but gives you a rough cost for comparison. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotbaws (Jul 21, 2010)

Kerr said:


> Protek and Steve Walker both in Bathgate have good names.
> 
> I do agree that it'll probably be best to settle it without insurance. The woman will have her excess to pay, lose NCB and her insurance will go up. Some companies do put your cost up too even though it's no fault of your own.
> 
> She was honest enough to come admit fault. Most people just drive off. I think it's fair to try and be as easy on her as possible.


Cheers for the recommendations, I've a mate in Bathgate so he'll maybe be able to keep me right.

I'm friendly with her so just looking to get the car sorted as cheap as possible as she's footing the bill. If she hadn't I'd have still caught up with her, My colleague had his 3 day old car door marked in work car park last week and the guy who did it didn't fess up but I've got access to the site CCTV as part of my IT role and we got him on film so he's now footing the bill and known by all as a c*nt for doing it and not being straight about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotbaws (Jul 21, 2010)

garage_dweller said:


> I had a very similar repair done a couple of weeks ago and that was £140, which included touching up bonnet stone chips.
> 
> Guy is in Ayr so not much use to you but gives you a rough cost for comparison.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers, sounds a good price so hopefully mines will be similar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Brian1612 is from your area. He recently had paintwork carried out and was happy with it. 

It might be somewhere on your doorstep. 

Give him a PM


----------



## hotbaws (Jul 21, 2010)

Kerr said:


> Brian1612 is from your area. He recently had paintwork carried out and was happy with it.
> 
> It might be somewhere on your doorstep.
> 
> Give him a PM


Cheers I'll drop him a PM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Pro Body shop mate, the guy who owns it is a mate of mine and is the only person who get anywhere near any of my cars

He opened one in Coatbridge a few years back.
http://www.probodyshop.co.uk/

He has one in Cambuslang also, across from Defined Details.


----------



## hotbaws (Jul 21, 2010)

Ended up taking the car to a guy just behind Giudes restraint called Joe’s Scratch and dent repair and he did an amazing job for £140. Delighted with the results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Can't grumble for £140 if it's a good job.


----------

